# FO And EO suppliers in Uk



## soapylondon (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi, I have bought in a couple of different places, freshskinuk on eBay, bee beautiful and soapposh(didn't like this one) 
Please any ideas of where to buy good quality ones in the Uk and favourite scents?


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## judymoody (Sep 17, 2013)

Try Gracefruit and New Directions Aromatics.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 17, 2013)

http://www.sensoryperfection.co.uk/


----------



## radar-78 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sensory Perfection - Good quality and selection but can be slow with dispatch/delivery, prices not too bad but don't forget vat will be added at checkout. Spend over £10 and you get a free fragrance oil sample, click on freebies in side menu. Only ordered with these when I first started and ordered single note fragrances like maraschino cherry, green apple and parma violet. They were ok but nothing special. Cucumber melon was bleugh! The best by far was their Fresh Snow,mint & vanilla notes. Gracefruit - lovely selection, slightly more expensive. p&p was a bit steep but quick.They now do an economy delivery for £5.99 plus vat.Pleased with all the christmas fragrances I ordered last year.Apple Jack and Peel, Frankincense and Myrrh, Pomegranate Noir and Deck the Halls. Didn't like their Snow fragrance oil, all I could smell was the lavender! Scent Perfique looks good too. I've not ordered from them so can't vouch for them personally but I've heard great things on UK forums about their quality and prices are very reasonable.Also try Soap Kitchen. Again, decent selection and prices. I've ordered other stuff from them but not fragrance oils so I can't give any recommendations there. There are others but those are the main ones with the best selection. That should give you plenty to be going on with - can get quite spendy this buying FO lark can't it?


----------



## soapylondon (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you. I now have a list of reputable suppliers! You find so many suppliers out there when you do a quick search online its difficult to know who is who. I had a look at the websites I like the idea of allergen free selection of FO, have you tried them? Any good?


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## radar-78 (Sep 18, 2013)

Only allergen free ones at sp I tried were granny smith and maraschino cherry. Cherry was quite nice in cold process soap. Apple smelled ok oob but morphed in the actual soap and did not stick well. Good seller communication, went out of their way to solve a problem with my order and the free sample is a great way to try new fragrances you wouldn't choose otherwise. Postage is ?4.95 standard rate. Don't forget 20% VAT is added to total on checkout. Check the current turnaround time on the blog in the side menu (at the bottom) and add on a few days for the delivery process.


----------

